# Sprinting Through the Downtown



## cc3915

It was 1:59 p.m., and a long, loud tone sounded out on police radios warning officers to pay attention -- the next call would be a top priority.

A black male, wearing a black leather jacket, black pants, had just robbed Enterprise Bank, 222 Merrimack Street, a dispatcher said.

Police say that, moments earlier, the man had jumped over the bank's counter, intimidated a teller, and grabbed cash from a drawer before fleeing out the back of the bank.

Officer Kevin Garneau, on bike patrol downtown, heard the priority radio call, and spotted a man fitting the description near Lee Street. Garneau gave chase.

Sprinting Through the Downtown - Police Blog


----------



## Guest

Good job


----------



## grn3charlie

That's how mutual aid is supposed to work. Not like what Slick Willie, The Fraudfather to the north is trying to do


----------



## jedediah1

and this is why bank robbers utilize getaway drivers :redcarded:


----------

